# -Mantid species more & less suffered by inbreeding probl



## CockroachYet (Apr 1, 2007)

-Hello all, which mantids species in culture are the more &amp; less propense to suffer by inbreeding problems? is say, which species may be "OK :!: " for inbreeding them if necessary because don´t having more genetic variety stock, and which species may be in worst success reults if inbreeding them? :?:

-Thank you, best regards. Roberto.


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2007)

I have kept many species and all have been inbred with no problems. I don't think it's much of a concern for insects.


----------



## CockroachYet (Apr 2, 2007)

-Rick thanks for reply.

-So, ¿ is common the use of a female and a male which borned from the same hatched ooth ((brother &amp; sister)) for match them to maintain perpetual generations in some mantids cultures ?

-Thank you, best regards. Roberto.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Roberto, inbreeding shouldn't be too much of a problem unless you have very poor genepool for many generations, infact, less nutritious food, wrong setup, and poor environment would be more of a problem to mantis than inbreeding for breeding the next generation.


----------



## CockroachYet (Apr 10, 2007)

-Hello Yen, thanks for reply, maybe I was too worried for these concerns  , because I am in my very first steps on serious mantis keeping looking for cover the most possibles bases, because actually I lack of practical experience, and your advices/hints are very valuable for me. Thank you very much  . Best regards, Roberto.


----------

